

Class notes for Lua course based on PiL - aDevilInMe
http://thread.gmane.org/gmane.comp.lang.lua.general/103270

======
crncosta
Here is the direct link:
[http://www.dcc.ufrj.br/~fabiom/lua/](http://www.dcc.ufrj.br/~fabiom/lua/)

~~~
mascarenhas
I forgot to tell in the message that there's also a mirror at
[http://fabiomascarenhas.github.io/lua/](http://fabiomascarenhas.github.io/lua/)

------
camperman
Really good class notes these. But I see they're named 00Introduction.pdf,
01GettingStarted.pdf and so on. Doesn't the author know that all Lua indexes
start at 1? :)

~~~
copx
The author is Fabio Mascarenhas ([http://lua-
users.org/wiki/FabioMascarenhas](http://lua-users.org/wiki/FabioMascarenhas))
so he certainly does know. Just makes it more disappointing, though :P

Well, at least the code archives and homework pages are indexed _correctly_ ;)

~~~
mascarenhas
Actually the "meat" of the course starts on unit 1, unit 0 is more of a recap
of where Lua comes from and where it is used. :)

------
copx
Those are great. I did not expect to learn something new given that Lua is a
very simple language but I actually did!

